

Ask HN: Is this a new trend to access a page quickly via Google "+1"? - hansy

I've noticed a couple internet pages that restrict immediate access to the site's content unless you "+1" their website.<p>Here's an example:<p>http://googleplusanswers.com/<p>The above website isn't even affiliated with Google! It irks me to take that extra step to bump up its rating when I haven't even visited the site yet!<p>What are your thoughts about this tactic?
======
andrewcamel
I think it is possibly the annoying and irresponsible business promotional
tool anyone could implement. Many tried to do this to allow you to see videos
on Facebook with "likes" as well.

~~~
angryasian
agree completely annoying and wish there could be a way to flag these types of
pages to google. Just close and don't ever visit again. You only perpetuate
this behavior by giving in.

~~~
glimcat
Here is Google's webspam report tool.

<https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/spamreport?hl=en>

